# Blow your mind Salmon Recipe



## fishaholic (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok, So I have the basic recipes for Grilled, Sesame, Maple glazed, Bourbon Glazed, but tonight I have a nice Skin on Fillet thawed out for dinner and want to blow my fiance's mind with dinner....I've read around here for the better part of the afternoon, and while a lot of the ones I've read sound GREAT, unfortunately my gas grill is out of propane and I used the last of my charcoal grilling up some Brats after a long day on the river sat. So I'm limited to the stovetop or oven (because I can't go out tonight and refill either grill). I know this is short notice, but figured it was worth a shot before I get too brave and create something from scratch


----------



## fishmonger ran (May 19, 2008)

Well, I know it is a bit late now. I am sure you already cooked and ate your salmon, but what the heck......
If you have some parchment paper, great. If not, use foil. Take about 2-3 tablespoons of Apple Cider, Apple Juice, Sake (my favorite), or white wine and put it in the pouch. Lay you fillet on top of it. Drizzle a little more of whatever liquid you used over the top of the fillet. Now take your favorite herb, fresh dill, or tarogon are what work for me, and just lay it on the top. Do not chop or break down the herb in any way. I keep it whole how I picked it (or bought it). Close your pouch up tight. I make my pouch huge. I tent it about 4 inches above the fillet. Bake in your 400 deg oven for about 10 minutes. Simple rule of thumb for all fish when baking is 10 minutes at high heat for each inch of thickness.
Enjoy.


----------



## fishaholic (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks! I will try that next time. Last night I decided to go with Salmon burgers. I took the fillet just salt and peppered it and broiled it until done. I pulled it out then let it cool off. While I was waiting I mixed up some mayo, whole seed brown mustard, horseradish sauce, worcestershire sauce, lemon pepper, egg beaters, Garlic powder, onion powder and dried parsley. Now, my fiance is on south beach trying to lose a couple pounds before the wedding (hence the egg beaters) so I couldn't use breadcrumbs as a filler. So I wanted something in as a little filler and to help hold everything together a little better. I threw in some shredded mozzarella to hold it all together. While I must say, they weren't my favorite concoction I've ever made, they really weren't bad. As an after though I wanted to make a remoulade sauce when I went searching around for a recipe and realized I was missing a few key ingredients. I think with the sauce it would've been supurb.. Oh, as a side I made her a very simple salad of Mixed greens, Peppers, Zuccini, Green onions and radishes.


----------



## bhc (Mar 9, 2007)

Take some Wasabi peas, smash them up or grind them in a food processor, mix them with fine dry breadcrumbs (about 70% peas and 30% crumbs), mix with just enough melted butter to get it to hold together and pat all over the top of your salmon fillet. Roast in the oven. Meanwhile, reduced some good balsamic until syrupy. Drizzle over the completely cooked salmon. This is SO much more than the sum of its parts!


----------



## fishaholic (Jun 3, 2008)

I will definitely try that one, but not until after the wedding.....The breadcrumbs are gonna kill me on that one


----------



## bhc (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry? Not sure what you mean......are you allergic?


----------



## linguini (Jun 6, 2008)

Heres a good Salmon recipe I found, you can give this a try...

Spiced Salmon Stir-fry

orientalcookbook.co.uk/chinese.php?recipe=43


----------



## vmaxkevin (Oct 12, 2008)

What a fantastic idea. I will use that one too. I have been using Club House La Grille Salmon Seasoning. It has a wonderful flavour. If you want something really quick, you might try that.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I think she means the dress won't fit if she's not careful.


----------



## michael123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks! I will try that next time


----------



## cooking lover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for your piece of advice


----------

